# ricoh gx7000 sublimation printer obsolete????



## peppapig134 (Jul 4, 2011)

ive heard it is, if so what is the next best sublimation printer out there? anyoneknow? cheers tez.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we have been using an epson 1280 for years without too much in the way of problems. that one is no longer availble but the 1100 and 1400 seem like strong machines.


----------



## ladyjn13 (Aug 24, 2009)

Epson Workforce 1100 and HiTemp Cobra Inks. Much less expensive, better service, and best of all no Sawgrass Cartel.


----------



## peppapig134 (Jul 4, 2011)

do these clog?or are they good inks that u said so they dont clog? thanks, tez.


----------



## ladyjn13 (Aug 24, 2009)

Richard from Cobra Inks states that one needs to print at least once per week or so to prevent clogs. This does not sound to troublesome, cause if you're in production mode you'd want to be printing at least every other day.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

peppapig134 said:


> ive heard it is, if so what is the next best sublimation printer out there? anyoneknow? cheers tez.


Read this post about the gx7000 first.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t132123.html#post780138

The WF1100 uses only 4 colors (that's all you need) vs. the 1400, and is a fraction of the price of the gx7000, and is 13 x 19 out of the box unlike the gx7000.

As far as "obsolete" goes, sublimation vendors are still pushing those, even while they are dying out from SG inks, so they are still around., 

So the question is the uncertainty of printer failure from Sawgrass inks using the gx7000, and as others mention you can get now get quality inks from other than the "Sawgrass cartel" for a fraction of the price for use in the WF1100.


----------



## jetske2001 (May 13, 2007)

I had my Ricoh 7000 for one year and 3 months now. My new installed (about 1 month ago) cartridges started leaking and my machine went down. 
No guarantee anymore and it can't be fixed. 
Sawgrass....nothing.....Ricoh .....nothing 
Machine completely death. I have to buy a new one to sublimatie again. 

What can I do about it? Did anyone have this problem too?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jetske2001 said:


> I had my Ricoh 7000 for one year and 3 months now. My new installed (about 1 month ago) cartridges started leaking and my machine went down.
> No guarantee anymore and it can't be fixed.
> Sawgrass....nothing.....Ricoh .....nothing
> Machine completely death. I have to buy a new one to sublimatie again.
> ...


It's not the main problem with Ricoh, but others had this issue. Most users have power overload problem caused by the ink, but some have cart leaks

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t132123.html#post780138


----------



## jetske2001 (May 13, 2007)

I am shocked that a company like Sawgrass doesn't take its responsibilty! 
What can we do about it?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jetske2001 said:


> I am shocked that a company like Sawgrass doesn't take its responsibilty!
> What can we do about it?


 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t160848.html#post957240


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

jetske2001 said:


> I am shocked that a company like Sawgrass doesn't take its responsibilty!
> What can we do about it?


It is seems they had two choices - recall the printers and stop selling them or just simply deal with the issues on an individual basis. Guess which one would have cost them the most money not only now but long term. Realize the patents are ending on the Epsons. The cartel must have a new platform to move people over to that will be protected with patents for decades. Without this they are in real trouble. They recall the Ricohs what do they have for the future? This is not just an Sawgrass issue this is also about all the distributors that kept selling these printers knowing the problems yet for 9 months have claimed the issue is resolved.

The one thing that Sawgrass and their distributors did not foresee was the power of a forum like t-shirt forums. It is very clear that without this forum consumers would have no idea the scope of this issue. They surely would have never been informed this is a common problem and thought they just had bad luck. 

If you truly read through the threads on Ricoh issues, especially the GX7000, you will see all the misleading and contradictory statements. 

As Mike said - there really is only one thing you can do about it - spend your money elsewhere.


----------



## Big Al (Feb 3, 2008)

jetske2001 said:


> I had my Ricoh 7000 for one year and 3 months now. My new installed (about 1 month ago) cartridges started leaking and my machine went down.
> No guarantee anymore and it can't be fixed.
> Sawgrass....nothing.....Ricoh .....nothing
> Machine completely death. I have to buy a new one to sublimatie again.
> ...


Yep just happened to me yesterday, phoned Magic Touch and the guy there tells me the inks are caustic and cause the heads to go down and 2 years max is all you can expect out of a machine, I have done about 200 prints on mine and I am bloody angry about this. 

I have just emailed Sawgass and asked them if this is true why do they not issue a warning with the products, does anyone want to join me trying to take this further?


----------



## peppapig134 (Jul 4, 2011)

typical isnt it big al? they raved n raved about this printer to me, but they forgot to tell me about the cons!!!!! glad i never had 1, good luck in your fight, tez


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

I would not purchase the Ricoh 7000. I loved the printer until today, the printer has blow out after less than a year and a half! There is some problem with the print head that blows out the circuit board when using sublimation inks-does not affect everyone, just a select few like myself. I have had this printer less than a year and a half, paid $800 for it, have 2 sets of inks at $110.00, and they tell me my printer is out of warranty so they will not replace it. This is my 4th printer to use for sublimation. I thought I had found the solution for a great printer and to continue producing sublimation products. I love the product, but I have never seen a profit due to printers not perfoming as advertised for the last 5 years. This is sooooooooo unfair. I can not afford this!! Sawgrass had offered to help with some ink costs if I purchase a NEW printer from RICOH. I want to continue sublimation, but I can not afford to keep putting money into something that does not have stability. $800 was a great price for this printer, but no one can make money if the printers keep failing, and this printer was much more expensive than the EPSON's I threw my money away on (after being told the EPSON 1400 would solve all my problems too).


----------



## Big Al (Feb 3, 2008)

13 Stitches said:


> I would not purchase the Ricoh 7000. I loved the printer until today, the printer has blow out after less than a year and a half! There is some problem with the print head that blows out the circuit board when using sublimation inks-does not affect everyone, just a select few like myself. I have had this printer less than a year and a half, paid $800 for it, have 2 sets of inks at $110.00, and they tell me my printer is out of warranty so they will not replace it. This is my 4th printer to use for sublimation. I thought I had found the solution for a great printer and to continue producing sublimation products. I love the product, but I have never seen a profit due to printers not perfoming as advertised for the last 5 years. This is sooooooooo unfair. I can not afford this!! Sawgrass had offered to help with some ink costs if I purchase a NEW printer from RICOH. I want to continue sublimation, but I can not afford to keep putting money into something that does not have stability. $800 was a great price for this printer, but no one can make money if the printers keep failing, and this printer was much more expensive than the EPSON's I threw my money away on (after being told the EPSON 1400 would solve all my problems too).


I was in same predicament recently with both a dead R1800 and now a dead Ricoh 7000, I thought thats it I cannot afford to carry on despite having loads of mugs and shirts etc in stock (blanks). But there was a way forward see my PM.


----------

